# Safe string/ rope for Ratties?



## MarlaRats (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ve been wanting to crochet something for my rats (sounds random 😂) and just make some toys out of string and rope for them. I was thinking sisal string but I’ve heard it maybe isn’t safe? What else is safe and opinions on sisal?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Sisal is safe, and so is jute and hemp which are very similar to sisal. Cotton is also good 

I think sisal is pretty good, it might be a bit tough when the ratties climb on it though- but that's not really a concern


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

You can also try 100% wool since it's rat safe and nicer in their little paws.


----------

